# Linux mint 16 grub fehler. :/



## Fatality (8. Februar 2014)

Moin ,
Ich versuche seit zwei Tagen auf mein lenovo s205s (AMD 450 Apu) mit SSD  Linux Mint 64Bit  Version 16 zu installieren.
Die live Version funktioniert ohne Probleme 
Aber sobald  ich es installieren möchte bekomme ich bei der Erstellung der grub Datei eine Fehlermeldung...( grub efi AMD 64 signed) und bricht diese ab!

Bin im Bereich Linux ein voll noob 
Würde aber gerne zu Linux wechseln, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen Chris


----------



## MiToKo (8. Februar 2014)

Ist im Uefi vllt. SecureBoot angeschaltet? Wenn ja, versuch es mal auszuschalten, dann könnte es funktionieren.


----------



## Saguya (8. Februar 2014)

lies das hier mal, weiß jetzt zwar nicht genau, auf was mint basiert (benutze nur deb ^^), sollte aber eig. genau so funzen wie auf der seite beschrieben,

EFI Nachbearbeitung


----------



## LucasL (9. Februar 2014)

Soweit ich sehe: Win7, kein Secureboot.
Ich würde dir Empfehlen, diese EFI Grundlagen Grundlagen zu verinnerlichen. 
Vor allem das *richtige Starten der Installations-Medien*, die *Partitionierung* und die *EFI-Systempartition*!
Habe erst letztens LM 16 erfolgreich auf einem Win7-Laptop mit UEFI installiert...


----------



## Fatality (9. Februar 2014)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten auf den Seiten habe ich mich auch schon bewegt bin aber bis jetzt immer noch gescheiter :/ 


Hier noch ein Bild von meiner Fehler Meldung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Hier noch Bilder vom BIOS viele Einstellungen sind nicht vorhanden -.- 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LucasL (9. Februar 2014)

Hast du eine Automatische Partitionierung, also: "Festplatte löschen und Linux Mint installieren" bzw. "Linux Mint neben (andere Betriebssysteme) installieren" gewählt? Das dürfte nämlich nicht funktionieren. Ein Bild der Partitionierung wäre hilfreich, um weitere Maßnahmen zu auszutüfteln!

Dein Startbildschirm sollte bei der Live-CD ungefähr so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nicht* so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatality (9. Februar 2014)

Mein Startbildschirm  sieht wie folgt aus .






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Installation Assistenten habe ich  Linux mint 16 mit Linux ersetzen angewählt ! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Die Partitionen sehen so aus 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LucasL (9. Februar 2014)

Ich würde eine Neuinstallation durchführen:
- "Etwas anderes" wählen:
/dev/sdb1: efi
/dev/sdb2: ändern ('Change') zu ext4, formatieren ankreuzen, Einbindungspunkt "/"
/dev/sdb3: swap

*Bootloader: /dev/sdb1 ist ganz wichtig oder es funktioniert nachher nicht!!!*


----------



## Fatality (9. Februar 2014)

Ich versuche es gleich mal   und werde es dann berichten


----------



## Fatality (9. Februar 2014)

Habe es nun wie beschrieben durchgeführt 👍

Nun habe ich einen neuen Fehler 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LucasL (9. Februar 2014)

Ist auf der Festplatte ein anderes Betriebssystem/Daten drauf?

Wenn Nein:
*ACHTUNG: DAS LÖSCHT ALLE DATEN!*
Live-CD: Gparted:
Laufwerk -> Neue Partitionstabelle erstellen -> GPT auswählen -> OK

Beim Installer muss man dann auf "Manuelle Partitionierung" gehen:
/dev/sda1: 500MB, fat32, EFI-Systempartition
/dev/sda2: 6000MB, linux-swap
/dev/sda3: so groß wie möglich, ext4, Formatieren, Einbindung: / 

Das macht alles noch einmal neu.


----------



## Fatality (9. Februar 2014)

Okaykokay,
habe soeben die Installation gestartet.
Nun heißt es abwarten


----------



## Fatality (9. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieder das selbe Problem


----------



## Fatality (9. Februar 2014)

So im Terminal sehen meine Partitionen so aus .






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LucasL (9. Februar 2014)

Mach mal:


```
sudo mount /dev/sda1 /boot/efi
```

Dann die Installation nochmal starten, evtl. Fehlermeldungen bitte posten!

Ich habe erst letztens LM auf einem Laptop mit UEFI+Win7 parallel installiert. Hat mich auch ein bisschen Zeit zum ausprobieren gokostet, läuft jetzt aber tadellos!


----------



## Fatality (9. Februar 2014)

Kommando nicht gefunden bekomme ich als Antwort ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LucasL (9. Februar 2014)

Du musst ein Leerzeichen zwischen "(...)sda1 /boot(...)" lassen...

Gut, dass du Fotos machst


----------



## Fatality (9. Februar 2014)

The Same Problem /: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja mit den Fotos habe ich mir mal angeeignet  dann kann man das immer gleich nachvollziehen 👍


----------



## Fatality (9. Februar 2014)

So nun steht bei mit das es nicht existiert!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LucasL (9. Februar 2014)

[size=+2]sudo#mount#/dev/sda1#/boot/efi[/size]

Einfach die Rauten durch Leerzeichen ersetzen... 
Du hast schon wieder eins vergessen...


----------



## Fatality (9. Februar 2014)

Ja hatte ich auch nach den Post gesehen  aber danke ^^ 


Hier noch einmal eine neue Fehlermeldung ........






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LucasL (9. Februar 2014)

Jetzt wird es interessant...


```
sudo mkdir /boot/efi
sudo mount /dev/sda1 /boot/efi
```


----------



## Fatality (9. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die nächsten Bilder


----------



## LucasL (9. Februar 2014)

Mach mal bitte Fotos:


```
ls -la /boot
```

Und:


```
ls -la /boot/efi
```

Und:


```
mount
```


----------



## Fatality (9. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LucasL (9. Februar 2014)

Und:


```
ls -la /boot/efi/EFI
```

Und:


```
mount
```


----------



## Fatality (9. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LucasL (9. Februar 2014)

Könntest du noch?


```
ls -la /boot/efi/EFI
```


----------



## Fatality (9. Februar 2014)

Ich mache alles was du sagst weil du meine letzte Hoffnung  bist  






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LucasL (9. Februar 2014)

Probier nochmal zu installieren, es müsste gehen... 

Wie gesagt, Bootloader auf *"/dev/sda1"*!


----------



## Fatality (9. Februar 2014)

Bin nun wieder am installieren


----------



## Fatality (9. Februar 2014)

Taaaaadaaaaaa








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LucasL (9. Februar 2014)

*Fertig* installieren lassen, dann ersrt weiter!
Probier mal: Reparatur
Es ist etwas Arbeit, für die Befehle *copy+paste*, damit nichts daneben geht... 

Kannst ja mal schreiben, was du machst...


----------



## Fatality (9. Februar 2014)

Geht schon wieder gut los ......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LucasL (9. Februar 2014)

Einfach noch ein 


```
sudo mkdir /mnt/boot/efi
```
 
davor...


----------



## Fatality (9. Februar 2014)

Das kann ich aber  in der Anleitung nicht finden ....


----------



## LucasL (9. Februar 2014)

Das ist ja auch einer der Fehler bei dir...


----------



## Fatality (9. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatality (9. Februar 2014)

Hmmmm bin irgendwie am grübeln  ob ich nicht doch wieder auf windoof zurück Wechsel .....


----------



## LucasL (9. Februar 2014)

Die fertig umgeformte Anleitung:

Standard Desktop-System

    Bootet man mit der Desktop-CD müssen die relevanten Partitionen einhängen. Man öffnet dazu am Live-Desktop ein Terminal[2] und gibt dort ein:


```
sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
```

    sdXY ist dabei die Rootpartition, die an das eigene System anzupassen ist (z.B.: /dev/sda5)!

    Nutzt man auf seinem Rechner das "(U)EFI"-Bootverfahren, so muss die relevante Bootpartition vorab eingehängt werden mit:


```
sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
```

    Vorbereitung und Wechsel in die chroot-Umgebung:


```
sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
```


```
sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys
```


```
sudo mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc
```


```
sudo cp /proc/mounts /mnt etc/mtab
```


```
sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
```

    Danach führt man die folgenden Befehle (ohne sudo) aus:

        Zunächst installiert man die GRUB-2-Dateien neu in das Verzeichnis /boot/grub und schreibt GRUB 2 in den MBR des betreffenden Datenträgers. Dies erledigt der folgende Befehl:


```
grub-install [color=red]/dev/sda
```
 Sollte es dabei zu Fehlern kommen, probiert man es mit:

grub-install --recheck /dev/sda

        Anschließend erstellt man auf Grundlage der neu installierten Dateien die Datei /boot/grub/grub.cfg neu:


```
update-grub
```

    Abschließend muss man die chroot-Umgebung wieder mit 
	
	



```
Strg + D
```
 verlassen.


----------



## LucasL (9. Februar 2014)

[size=+2]Da war ein Fehler drin! Bitte nochmal lesen![/size]


----------



## Fatality (9. Februar 2014)

Irgendwie glaube ich das ich zu blöd dafür bin .... Höre für heute erstmal auf und versuche es morgen Noch einmal!  Danke schon mal das du dir soviel zeit für mich nimmst   Mit freundlichen Grüßen  Chris


----------



## LucasL (9. Februar 2014)

Bitte, gern geschehen!

Wenn auch leider ohne Ergebnis... 

P.S.: EFI-Bootmanagement als ergänzende Lektüre...


----------



## copland (14. Februar 2014)

Nehmt die 32bit Version, wenn die 64bit Probleme macht, was oft vorkommt. Lade das Image nochmal, hatte auch schon oft Fehlerhafte.
Grundsätzlich partitioniere ich mit Paragon vor und mache mir mehrere Linux-Partionen fertig, meist so 10-15gb groß und eine swap.

warum: weils einfacher ist das schon fertig zu haben und ich installiere 100x Linux wohin ich will und wann ich will.
Mein Windows soll ja auch bestehen bleiben.


----------



## LucasL (14. Februar 2014)

copland schrieb:


> Nehmt die 32bit Version, wenn die 64bit Probleme macht, was oft vorkommt.



Mit UEFI funktionieren nur 64-bit Betriebssysteme und anhand des Bootscreens konnte man erkennen, dass das BS auch erfolgreich im UEFI-Modus gestartet ist. Deshalb würde 32-bit nur hindern...


----------

